
Show HN: Ledgersight, a General Ledger API - andriosr
http://ledgersight.com/
======
andriosr
Creator here. As a developer, I worked on ledgers of many types at different
companies. I never understood why were people splitting financial systems,
from accounting systems, from billing systems, and so on. Why can't they all
be the same? Is not all of them just storing transactions?

I heard many times that maintaining an updated balance is the single biggest
issue with these systems, so most people design them use relational databases
to make sure "anything touching money is ACID".

SAP built Hana due to scalability issues on their general ledger, main problem
being keeping the balance while transacting. I spoke with a lot of friends in
the industry having trouble with relational databases going down by queries
during the billing process.

I thought a lot about the issue and decided to build a system breaking all of
these misconceptions (in my opinion). It uses DynamoDB (NoSQL), it uses the
double-entry accounting system (the best way to make sure money is not lost),
and it scales to >100K transactions per second (it actually can go further,
that's only the free tier of loader.io).

Here are the docs:
[http://ledgersight.docs.stoplight.io](http://ledgersight.docs.stoplight.io)

I took a lot of inspiration from the Ledger CLI, I believe companies will
benefit a lot from getting access the simplicity and powerfulness of the
Ledger CLI on an API.

Hit me up if you want an API Key to play around. Any feedback will be much
appreciated.

